# The "Poop Spin"



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, so I know this is a strange topic. And since I haven't done much posting, I hope that no one jumps to the conclusion that I'm twisted! I just have to know if other Maltese babies do this too! 
Tchelsi has always done an extremely elaborate "spinning" right before she goes "#2". It's almost as if she needs the centrifugal force to help her go!








I've heard that this is a "Maltese" thing. Just how common is the "Maltese Poop Spin"?
Oops...this post should've been under "behavior"! I'm still getting the hang of it!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey does this too! She goes around and around and then does her #2.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe will do this, but if she's really has to go - it's only one quick spin. Now for pee - she always has to lift up her leg.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey does it all the time. It just wont come out without a spin


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella spins before, and then after she runs away like its going to come after her. You know, now that I think about it, Harley does the spin before, and then kicks her back legs up after, crazy girls!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Sparkey does it all the time. It just wont come out without a spin
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Bonnie, too!














She also walks while she poops.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231595
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have 3 spinners!







Mia's the walking pooper.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

My Sparkey does it, too, before both jobs. He's so funny to watch. And at least once a day he runs the back yard like a circular track as fast as he can go... (in fact, I'm sure he leaves "sparks"...








He has the run of the back yard (we have a doggie door) so when I go out each day to clean up poopies that he has done with me not right there, he leads me to where they are... it's so funny. We can't believe how smart these little guys are.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> My Sparkey does it, too, before both jobs. He's so funny to watch. And at least once a day he runs the back yard like a circular track as fast as he can go... (in fact, I'm sure he leaves "sparks"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Carol...Sparky's getting so big, haven't seen him in a long time.
He's so cute.







Have you been lurking or just busy? Hope 
to see you on here more often.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think Sassy may have done the "spin" when she was younger but now a days she just maybe turns maybe 1/4 turns. 

***********Mommy can't a girl have ANY privacy? *~Sassy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

According to the posts I guess it really is a Maltese thing. Along with being the cutest dogs in the world, as well as being "perpetual puppies"!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Louis does like a pacing thing, back and forth, he also may walk a step or two during. And he usually has the "poopie crazies"







and runs like mad after he does his business. 

For the longest time, he used to squat (and he still does when he isn't sure of himself) but he is a big boy now and usually lifts.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango does the "spin" too!







Then he runs around like crazy after he has pooped as to say "Look what I did"!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

The two boys do the spin thing but Abbie just sniffs about to find the right spot.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby does the spin too, I reckon he must turn at least 20 times on one spot and then sometimes he decides that he has the wrong place and off he goes somewhere else and starts all over again








If that were me I would fall over dizzy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Bella spins before, and then after she runs away like its going to come after her. You know, now that I think about it, Harley does the spin before, and then kicks her back legs up after, crazy girls![/B]



Mine does the same thing. Spins, poops, and runs!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex turns around and around and around... Sometimes I tell him "geez if it would take me that long to find my spot, I would have pooped in my pants a long time ago". He also will walk while pooping. Glad a have a laundry room for his toilet.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

First let me say...this is too funny! Now...to be honest.. my malt does more walking, turning, pacing, spinning to find the PERFECT spot to pee and poo on. I've never seen a dog more picky about where he goes. It takes him forever and if it's late, raining, cold or I'm just tired of waiting on the perfect spot It sometimes drives me nuts! LOL! My yorkie doesn't do this at all..she doesn't care where she goes! LOL!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> According to the posts I guess it really is a Maltese thing. Along with being the cutest dogs in the world, as well as being "perpetual puppies"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, glad you decided to post. I read your wonderful story on Dogster of how you got Tchelsi! And I love your siggy!!







BTW again... my sister and her family live in Sandy Springs....


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Audrey and Strike both spin about. But, Strike lets Audrey go first. After she leaves her "business", he politely covers with it with his pee. I guess it is a male territory thing. She just sits and watches. And, he won't poop until after she does. My mom is going to keep him when she goes into heat. I am worried that he won't want to relieve himself.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I...oops -


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess does it too!
she walks around her pee pad in circles over and over and faster and faster before she picks out a spot and goes!.. ... this is how we can tell she wants to go poop when shes on our bed.. She won't do it anywhere but her pee pad but if she needs to go and can't access her pad.. she walks around frantically to let us know she has to poop =)


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Roxie does the spin too!!







We always called it the poo poo dance. She also picks up one leg when she pees. Not like a boy dog, on things, just sort of lifts it off the ground. 

She also runs really fast in a figure 8 sometimes. I think that is a maltese thing also. My daughter was hysterical







when she came over and saw her do it.

They are very entertaining


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

My Sammy Maree and Max does this. Sammy will sniff around the WHOLE yard then find her spot, spin around and around and around and around LOL, Then as soon as she has finished she springs up and runs off, like it is going to jump back in














. Sammy also lifts her right leg when she pee's.

Max just sniffs around and does a couple of spins then poops and then turns around to have a look and a sniff, then off he goes














Max squats when he pee's

I thought Max would be the one to lift his leg and Sammy would squat when they peed, but no, not my babies.






























These guys are just to funny. It has to be a Malt trait.

BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231595
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeffery doesn't "spin", but he drops his "stuff" all over the yard like Bonnie. But before he goes, he has to sniff the yard to find just the right spot.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Mickey and Harley don't do this.
BUT, I have seen every kind of doggy do this! It's quite amusing. Some of you may know, I work in an animal hospital, so I see tons of dogs everyday. I have to walk most of them too, and I always laugh when they do the "poop spin" We have a shih tzu right now who is the king of the spin. He must spin around 20 times before going. LOL


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Spinners here, too.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Baby Gizmo does this too.

We call it the Potty Dance. When you say the word Potty he runs to the kitchen door spinning all the way. Then he searches and searches for the right place to go outside. When he gets done he growls and tears the ground up with his back legs. This is how we know he is done. The little mean tail also knows that the word Potty is to go outside and when he just wants to go outside he does the same thing. They are very smart little ones!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

yep summer has been spinning since she was 8 wks thats when she came into our lives







Bella our new yorkie just kind of walks and a sqauts







no warning at all it hard to catch her shes so fast Not summer takes her time spining and spining looking for just the right piece of grass


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

LaCie always does the spin. You even asked her is she needs to go outside and she will start spinning all the way to the door. LaCie always spins clockwise, do you suppose at some point we will have to unwind her? Lol

Rin


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rin, thanks for bringing back this old post. It is truly amusing. For one thing, it is interesting to see members who no longer hang out here.
Yes, MiMi does the spin. She walks when she is pooping and then runs away as if it might try to hang on, which it does sometimes.
She spins before she pees....sometimes she will spin in one spot maybe ten times, but that won't do, so she spins in another spot....on and on, until *I* am dizzy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe does this very same thing. I was just saying yesterday watching her spin that she seems to be doing it more and picking up speed. :w00t: She doesn't do it when she pee's....only poop. When she is done she walks out of the bathroon and kicks her back feet. That is cute to watch.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yes!!! We spin spin spin. I'm like "Just go already!!!"


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa's is simply a hunched spin - relatively efficient.

Sweetness, on the other hand, has to "two step" her way around the circle - sort of a "one two one, two one two". It's really funny to watch except if you laugh, she looks at you like she is truly offended!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Addie is a spinner, she is easily distracted during potty time. Anything, such as someone taking trash out, talking, wind blowing will cause her to stop the spin cycle and start all over. She then scratches off like a little bull. Lily doesn't spin, but she does do a celebratory run after her poop. Jack worries himself trying to keep up with the girls tee tee spots, he "has" to mark over them. Such crazy little pups.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee and Bitsy do the poo spin,the other three never did it...funny huh? They also do it before they pee.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia does it too...spins around and around...and then all of a sudden something catches her attention and she forgets she has to go and starts walking away. This has happened a few times and drives me crazy. I know when she starts walking in circles that we will usually have results shortly....LOL She does it when she pees too...*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

barb said:


> Roxie does the spin too!! :smrofl: We always called it the poo poo dance. She also picks up one leg when she pees. Not like a boy dog, on things, just sort of lifts it off the ground.
> 
> She also runs really fast in a figure 8 sometimes. I think that is a maltese thing also. My daughter was hysterical :HistericalSmiley: when she came over and saw her do it.
> 
> They are very entertaining :chili:


*Mia picks up her leg when she pees too...the deeper the puddle gets the higher her little leg goes...anything not to pee on herself..she hates that...*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I couldn't believe when I saw that this thread was from 2006!!! But, I loved walking down memory lane at all the ones that were regulars that aren't here anymore. And, this thread is so funny!


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Mason is a big-time spinner. We count them. It has been as many as 90+ times around before he goes. Sometimes he will stop and look around and then start in again. It's ok when it's warm out, but pretty difficult to be out with him when it's so cold. In the morning before he gets fed, he spins so fast that it's quite funny. He's so much fun.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie spins a little while she sniffs on her pee pad, but typically she does puppy zoomies around, maybe she needs the centrifugal force to move things along.. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh yeah the spinning. He goes and goes and goes. Plus I ended buying a second UgoDog as if he pee on it he won't poop and vice versa. Now he has space - how much space this little guy needs? The funny thing is, if he has a little something hanging he stays still looking at me until I go clean it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Abbie does this too!!! Thought it was only an Abbie thing! But with her she may do that spin3,4,5 times before she finds the "perfect" spot. Said I was going to video it cause it truly is funny!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I was told a long time ago that the reason dogs spin before they go is instinct tells them to do this because many many years ago when dog were living in the wild, they had to spin to check for snakes before they could do their business. Maybe its just an old wives tale.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Whenever Rylee has to go potty regardless of what comes out she spins. She is not a barker so spinning is the only way we know she has to go outside. She also spins to remove any dangling particles left on her body.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So funny as summer Does this too ,


----------

